# Water for brewed - advice please



## jkb89 (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi all,

I've got the following back from our water supplier and just wanted advice on how best to proceed for decent brew water. I have access to distilled or deionised if required.

Calcium 84.5 mg Ca/L

Magnesium 5.9 mg Mg/L

Sulphate 19.1 mg SO4/L

Sodium 12.4 mg Na/L

Chloride 42 mg Cl/L

Bicarbonate 173.8mg HCO3/L

Alkalinity 142.5mg CaC03/L

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

That water is hard, but filtering through an undersink filter, such as the Brita (either the Purity Quell ST or the Online Active) will result in excellent brew water.


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

A few more details: As far as I can tell the (domestic) Online Active Plus P1000 and the (pro) Purity Quell ST C50 cartridges are essentially the same. I've measured them both bringing super hard cambridge water down to 100 GH/50 KH (which is good) when used at 0% bypass. They are keyed, however, and a purity C filter won't fit into the online active head, even though it and the adjustable 0-70% bypass purity C heads are otherwise the same. The 0% bypass setting on the online active plus head is undocumented, but there. Your water is not as hard as cambridge water, so allowing some bypass ("++" setting on the online active plus) is probably suitable. Brita 3 way mixer taps, with the online active plus filter, head, and all the fittings are readily available on ebay, I paid £150 for a new Brita Kelda kit. The BWT bestmax premium is another option, or there are many threads here describing how to add minerals to distilled/RO water (and see http://grindscience.com).


----------



## jkb89 (Dec 10, 2014)

Thank you @GlennV  I'll have a look at Grindscience and see if I can get get the perfect recipe for distilled - not sure I want to go down the filter route yet!


----------

